# 1st Buck on New Trail Cam



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

Pulled the card on the new trail cam had a bunch of does some other critters and a few buck pictures. Hopefully more to come.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Havent even put mine out yet this summer , been to preoccupied with fishing . But I did start shooting my bow about two weeks ago . Cant wait for the frosty cool mornings in my treestand . Nice pics , neat looking buck also .


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

That first buck almost looks palmated, is it a whitetail? Nice pics!


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

Im located in north east ohio, I would say confidently that it is a whitetail. Im hoping to get some other shots of that buck to tell if it is palmated or not but it sure does look like it. Maybe its just the velvet connecting 2 points or maybe he still developing.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

nice pics. I've only had a ton of doe and bambis on mine so far but I think I have figured out baby brutus's pattern now so I may catch him in the next week or so.

Here's him last year 2 weeks after we let him walk


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

That's a nice buck there, hope to see some pics of him soon

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RTinVa (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice pictures. Any daytime photgraphs yet? I am trying to decide on a camera without spending the Reconyx price. Have a cheaper Bushnell but it is older and it gives me fits at times. It works when it works and doesn't work sometimes. Put 50 pounds of corn out last week and ..zippo! Trying again this week to see what survived last season.
RCT
Warrenton, Va.


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

I should have some daytime pics bc I drove past that area where the cam is set up and he was running through the field by the trail that heads into the woods so I imagine he visited the lick block

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

Where are the pics?


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

Ummmm the first post. Must be an error on your end

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RTinVa (Aug 7, 2012)

Fishermanforlife42... What model camera are you using? Anyone have any thoughts or first hand knowledge of Wildgame's new micro cameras? They are under $100.00 and from what I can tell they seem to take nice pictures both day and night. They recently came out with the Wildgame Innovations Micro Red 8-W8e Trail Camera for $149.00 at Cabelas. Looks like Wildgame is getting smart and flooding the market with reasonably priced cameras for under $100.00. Any feedback is appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

Its the wildgame innnnovations ir2 infrared. It was a cheap one I got out of the bargain bin at gander mt. Thought I would try it out didn't really want to spend alot of money at the time. So far I am pleased with it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

fisherman4life42 said:


> I should have some daytime pics bc I drove past that area where the cam is set up and he was running through the field by the trail that heads into the woods so I imagine he visited the lick block
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I saw/see the original pics, I was hoping for some more!


----------



## RTinVa (Aug 7, 2012)

fisherman4life42 said:


> Its the wildgame innnnovations ir2 infrared. It was a cheap one I got out of the bargain bin at gander mt. Thought I would try it out didn't really want to spend alot of money at the time. So far I am pleased with it.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Thank you. If I pick up the micro I will let you know. I see Bushnell now has a micro camera as well for 99.00 at Walmart.


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

Networthy said:


> I saw/see the original pics, I was hoping for some more!


You and I both

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

July 22nd first picture of this buck.
Not a picture of him till August 31st
the next picture November 21st
I know hes been in the Area bc I have numerous small rubs from a spike and a small 5pt and One big rub

This buck has been my sole priority in the woods so i have been finding new rubs and trying to place my camera in that area trying to capture him. 

Finally found him.

First 2 most recent pics
3rd pic from august
4th first capture in july


----------



## fisherman4life42 (May 25, 2010)

Having a hard time trying to age this deer. Any help, might be a good management buck but not sure if he shows any potential or he has peaked.

Dont mind the first pic of the spike, it just makes me laugh hahah durrrrrr my name is buck durrrrrr!!!!

Might make him a smokie jerkey buck


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I see at least three different deer there, so I&#8217;m not sure which one you mean. All of them are 1.5 year old deer, except *maybe* the one(s) on the right is 2.5. Maybe. There&#8217;s no such thing as a &#8220;management&#8221; deer in the wild, so if you&#8217;d be happy with him, shoot him. If not, maybe he&#8217;ll be back next year.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Yeah, I am thinking 1.5 year old. Remotely maybe 2.5, but a fairly young buck.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with M.Magis. There are 3 different bucks in your pictures. I am not sure that you were really implying that they were all the same though as the first one is clearly different size than the others. Nevertheless I don't see any pictures of a deer that may have reached its peak. I would say all of those pictures are of 1.5 year old deer and they have several years of development provided they live that long. Even if that last one is 2.5 years old he still is nowhere near his potential. And there is really no way of saying which of those deer would be biggest in 5 years. A lot can change over that time.


----------

